# Icons missing



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Is it just me? Today, I have only been seeing eight icons and not Bold, Italics, Underline, and Ink color at the top when I post.


----------



## swift

It’s you, I’m afraid.


----------



## Peterdg

swift said:


> It’s you, I’m afraid.


I'm afraid so too.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Oh, dear...


----------



## mkellogg

Hello! It goes down to eight icons when the page width is around the width of a phone's screen. If your browser width isn't that thin, I'm not sure what is causing it.  Whatever the case, the last of those eight icons has a down arrow that gives you access to bold and the other formatting options.


----------



## Rocko!

This is what happens when WordReference is zoomed 140% in Firefox's Desktop Browser:


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I see! Thank you —  problem solved!


----------



## mkellogg

OK, I've made some changes to make it more obvious. The menu for formatting on phones and other small width situations is now first on the left and uses a big A.


----------



## swift

I like it! Thanks, Mike!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

mkellogg said:


> Hello! It goes down to eight icons when the page width is around the width of a phone's screen. If your browser width isn't that thin, I'm not sure what is causing it.  Whatever the case, the last of those eight icons has a down arrow that gives you access to bold and the other formatting options.



Thanks, Mike! Very helpful!


----------

